# Good Food



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Well as some of you know I will be gettin my puppy on april 4th, and the breeder told me she was on eukenuba and I have read on here that that isnt the best food for dogs( I also have a 2 year old akita that is on it, so I will be changing him also)

I have been doin research and I have come up with alot of different choices

There is a Pet shop close to me that sells alot of Organic pet food but I dont want to spend 50 bucks on a Bag of dog food

Keep in mind if you can that I am trying to be able to feed both of my dogs the same food, of course after my pup is a year or so old, and on to adult food


Thanks,
Nick


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

orijen....


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

now ive always been wondering how to pernounce orijen.. ive always pernounces it oryan. lol or is it exactly how its spelt?


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually I just edited my post I called the shop and it was $62 for a 30 lb Bag

So im now looking for something a lil cheaper maybe around 30 bucks?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I have used both wilderness and orijen.

for a puppy i would definately go with orijen puppy. its very similar to wilderness but made for a puppy..still hig protein low carbs and no grain. Plus Orijen is better IMO.


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, if you are looking for something a little cheaper, you could try Blue Buffalo for puppies. It is $39.99 for a 30 lb bag. We bought one but Lucy seemed to get pretty sick with it, so we are going to try again when she gets a little older. It is only a 4 star food, but still a good food for the money...


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

SSuperChevy said:


> Actually I just edited my post I called the shop and it was $62 for a 30 lb Bag
> 
> So im now looking for something a lil cheaper maybe around 30 bucks?


your really not gonna find good for that price do you have a costco near you they sell a dog food called kirklands dog food its not high quality but is better than purina and most other supermarket dog food brands if $30 for 30lbs is all you wanna spend id choose this, you can only get this food at costco
i feel your pain i work and go to school and i dont make much but i still feed high quality food because its worth it you get out of your dog what you put in and 60 is what i pay for 30lbs and that last me 2months its really not that much if you count in the vet bills youll be saving i understand you have 2 dogs but even with 2 dogs that bag should last at least a month set aside 15 bucks a week out of your paycheck and you got the money rite there thats what i do good luck wit ur pup cant wait to see some pics


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

jeep lex said:


> your really not gonna find good for that price do you have a costco near you they sell a dog food called kirklands dog food its not high quality but is better than purina and most other supermarket dog food brands if $30 for 30lbs is all you wanna spend id choose this, you can only get this food at costco
> i feel your pain i work and go to school and i dont make much but i still feed high quality food because its worth it you get out of your dog what you put in and 60 is what i pay for 30lbs and that last me 2months its really not that much if you count in the vet bills youll be saving i understand you have 2 dogs but even with 2 dogs that bag should last at least a month set aside 15 bucks a week out of your paycheck and you got the money rite there thats what i do good luck wit ur pup cant wait to see some pics


:goodpost: very very true. this is exactly how i feel.
+1 rep point for you


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeep lex is on the money and if you are wanting an all around good food kirklands is it, not doubt about it. If you don't have a costco, diamond all naturals chicken is best but lamb is slightly easier to digest. Same food different bags, same plant and materials. Good post jeep lex!


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> your really not gonna find good for that price do you have a costco near you they sell a dog food called kirklands dog food its not high quality but is better than purina and most other supermarket dog food brands if $30 for 30lbs is all you wanna spend id choose this, you can only get this food at costco
> i feel your pain i work and go to school and i dont make much but i still feed high quality food because its worth it you get out of your dog what you put in and 60 is what i pay for 30lbs and that last me *2months* its really not that much if you count in the vet bills youll be saving i understand you have 2 dogs but even with 2 dogs that bag should last at least a month set aside 15 bucks a week out of your paycheck and you got the money rite there thats what i do good luck wit ur pup cant wait to see some pics


See I didnt know that it would last me about 2 months.. i was thinking about a month I can do 60 every 2 months thats sound ok....

I also work and go to school so dont think im trying to go the cheapest way, but I got other things I gotta pay for also.. but I think I can cut back on a trip out for lunch and make a sandwich a couple times a week

Now I have another question how do I go about the switching of dog food?
And also I would just need the Orijen Puppy right?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

get a bag of Orijen puppy before you run out of the old stuff and mix about 25% in and start to ween off the old food into the new. If you dont then have some pumpkin or yougart on hand because your puppy could get diarrhea..it is not a big deal and your puppy will go back to normal.

Orijen will last longer because you do not need to feed as much as you would with low quality foods as this food does not have fillers so the dogs body absorbs more of the nutrients with less food. 

I buy 15.4 lb bags (Peanut was on evo just switched to orijen) and it lasts me a little over 3 weeks to give you an idea...


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

SSuperChevy said:


> Actually I just edited my post I called the shop and it was $62 for a 30 lb Bag
> 
> So im now looking for something a lil cheaper maybe around 30 bucks?


Well actually there is a really good dog food around that price. I feed my dogs Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul and for my pup I feed Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul!! Here at the feed store it costs me $29.99 for a 35 lb bag and around $32 after tax. This dog food has worked miracles for me. Ever since I put my dogs on it, I have noticed a huge huge difference in there coat being extremely shiny and way way less shedding and a softer feel to it instead of a wirey feel. Their stools are perfect, not soft and not hard, just really nice and they don't go as much a day. Also they really really love it. It has also helped my dogs get a natural muscle tone look. Like I said I love this food, no, it isn't top star rated food but it definitely ain't near the bottom either. If you have a feed store in your area I would check there and see if they have some, they usually give you trial bags for free to see if your dogs like it, or atleast here they do. Hope this helped.


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Well actually there is a really good dog food around that price. I feed my dogs Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul and for my pup I feed Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul!! Here at the feed store it costs me $29.99 for a 35 lb bag and around $32 after tax. This dog food has worked miracles for me. Ever since I put my dogs on it, I have noticed a huge huge difference in there coat being extremely shiny and way way less shedding and a softer feel to it instead of a wirey feel. Their stools are perfect, not soft and not hard, just really nice and they don't go as much a day. Also they really really love it. It has also helped my dogs get a natural muscle tone look. Like I said I love this food, no, it isn't top star rated food but it definitely ain't near the bottom either. If you have a feed store in your area I would check there and see if they have some, they usually give you trial bags for free to see if your dogs like it, or atleast here they do. Hope this helped.


I checked the feed stores website in my area and they do have Chicken Soup

now I gotta figure out which one is better


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, thanks Mrs_APBT_America! That is a 5 star food...and I can actually get it HERE in MY town! Horray!! I am not about to start switching Lucy over to another food at this time (I need to give her system a break for now and just keep her on the Nutro for a while) but I am so happy to see that I can actually get a 5 star food here in town. And to know that it's a reasonable price...well, you just made my night! Thanks!


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea now I have a hard decision to make


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

mom2twopups said:


> Wow, thanks Mrs_APBT_America! That is a 5 star food...and I can actually get it HERE in MY town! Horray!! I am not about to start switching Lucy over to another food at this time (I need to give her system a break for now and just keep her on the Nutro for a while) but I am so happy to see that I can actually get a 5 star food here in town. And to know that it's a reasonable price...well, you just made my night! Thanks!


Yah, I truly love it. I have never looked at the prices of it at other places so I truly hope you get as good a deal as I do here. I have 4 large dogs and they go through a 35 lb bag in 2 weeks, lol. Our lab has to have 4 cups a day, geeze but he has a very lean frame, but yah, I absolutely love the price and food. I am so glad I could have helped.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

this is why i vote orijen...
Orijen Pet Foods: FAQs

Plus i just switched to it from evo it got my boy back healthy and pooing normal not even kidding he was soft serve for 3 weeks even on meds couldnt regulate his poo switched him cold turkey to orijen the next morning solid poo...puls his poos are small now like i am cleaning the yard for a dog a fraction of his size


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Im thinkin about goin with the Chicken soup but I dont want her to get sick or something because im changing food.... either food 

Is Eukenuba Really that bad?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

here you can check out eukanuba yourself...

Dog Food Reviews - All Products - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

SSuperChevy said:


> Im thinkin about goin with the Chicken soup but I dont want her to get sick or something because im changing food.... either food
> 
> Is Eukenuba Really that bad?


To be honest with you, when i had my dogs on their previous food they were doing bad, poop was always runny. I just straight up and switched them and the nice day they had nice stools and I started noticing their nice coat within a week. None of the 4 had problems at all. Even when I brought my pup home she went straight to the Chicken Soup for puppies and she did excellent. It is your call though. You know what is best for your dog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

:goodpost:

another thing you can do is go to the store and see if they have sample bags of the food you are intrested in to see how your dog does on whichever you decide before you buy a big bag..also if they dont have samples if they have a return for store credit policy on open bags of food...that way if you are not happy you are not out the cash..i just did that with my last bag of evo brought it in for store credit got Peanut his new food that hes doing great on.


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

I was reading on Dog food Review 

That the high protein can be bad for puppies so for right now Im goin with chicken soup


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

thaim said:


> now ive always been wondering how to pernounce orijen.. ive always pernounces it oryan. lol or is it exactly how its spelt?


pronounce:

OR-EH-GEN  like origin


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I am not trying to tell you what to feed your puppy by any means but i want to give you some information on protein and puppies....here is a really good article on the subject...

The Dog Food Project - Is too much protein harmful?

on this link scroll to #3
http://www.hilarywatson.com/puppies.pdf

just some information...

protein is so controversal in dog foods...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have Vendetta on Dick Van Pattons Organic forumal. She loves its her stools are firm and she only goes twices a day. She eats 1 1/2cups of food a day. She wasn't feeling well on tuesday so I gave her yogurt and she LOVES it so I started just adding that to her meals. Her coats looks really good and she has tons of energy. My sister swtich her lab to this food too and she is doing alot better. She coats looks 100x better than before adn she has more energy for flyball. We love it. A 30# is 42$.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lovers Soul!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love it. I changed over from Wellness Puppy and I think the Chicken Soup is way better. Nice firm poops (never thought I'd be happy about the type of poop that came out of their hinnies). Nice shiney coats. Just all around healthy happy dogs.............


There's my 12 cents.......


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Well i think im going to go with Chicken Soup for Puppy Lovers and Chicken Soup for Dog Lovers for my older dog...

For my akita do I need to get the Large Breed or will the regular Dog food be okay?
And also how do I go about the switch...just do like half of each dog food for about a week?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the regular food wuld do Akita's are not that big. 

Start out with 75% old food and 25% new food. Do this for a few days then do 50-50 for a few days and then 75% new food 25% old food for a few days.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

shadowgames said:


> Jeep lex is on the money and if you are wanting an all around good food kirklands is it, not doubt about it. If you don't have a costco, diamond all naturals chicken is best but lamb is slightly easier to digest. Same food different bags, same plant and materials. Good post jeep lex!


i just switched one of my dogs over from canidae to diamonds naturals chicken and rice and he is doing much better on it


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i am curently switchingmy pup over from canidae to chicken soup puppy. ill let you know how it goes


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> your really not gonna find good for that price do you have a costco near you they sell a dog food called kirklands dog food its not high quality but is better than purina and most other supermarket dog food brands if $30 for 30lbs is all you wanna spend id choose this, you can only get this food at costco
> i feel your pain i work and go to school and i dont make much but i still feed high quality food because its worth it you get out of your dog what you put in and 60 is what i pay for 30lbs and that last me 2months its really not that much if you count in the vet bills youll be saving i understand you have 2 dogs but even with 2 dogs that bag should last at least a month set aside 15 bucks a week out of your paycheck and you got the money rite there thats what i do good luck wit ur pup cant wait to see some pics


good advice lex!


----------



## dustinking (Apr 1, 2009)

sounds like chicken soup is a done deal! especaily for the price..


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

dustinking said:


> sounds like chicken soup is a done deal! especaily for the price..


A very wonderful done deal!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

SSuperChevy said:


> Actually I just edited my post I called the shop and it was $62 for a 30 lb Bag
> 
> So im now looking for something a lil cheaper maybe around 30 bucks?


Wow! They are ripping people off.

I get a 30 lb bag of Innovo for $40 at a local feed supply.


----------



## luvmybulls (Apr 3, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Wow! They are ripping people off.
> 
> I get a 30 lb bag of Innovo for $40 at a local feed supply.


Orijen is quite a bit more expensive than Innova. I can't even find Orijen as cheap as EVO.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah orijen is pretty expensive. the cheapest i have found a 30lb bag was lik $59 plus tax in CA


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I pay 50 for a 33 lb bag of innova and 65.00 for evo red meats 28 lbs .. both a pretty expensive ...


----------



## lauren99 (Apr 1, 2009)

I LOVE natural balance - venison formula. That is the only food that has worked for both of my dogs...one has allergies and the other is just picky. I dont think I will ever switch


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I too have switched over to chicken soup puppy. I was using Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Puppy Formula .This food is great .Havenrt had any problem swithing him over.and has a 5star rating.Also is about 5 bucks cheaper per bag and there is more lbs per bag..


----------



## luvmybulls (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got a 30lb bag of Orijen for 56 bucks. I used to pay 54 for a 28lb bag of EVO Red Meat. I switched because I wanted a more balanced calcium to phosphorus ratio for my 22 month old. I still feed the little one (9 months) Merrick Before Grain because of the lower protein content.


----------



## luvmybulls (Apr 3, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> I pay 50 for a 33 lb bag of innova and 65.00 for evo red meats 28 lbs .. both a pretty expensive ...


I have to tell you that your dog is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

Yup so i got her switched and she had nasty poop for about a day and then it was all good... very happy with chicken soup for puppy..

My mom even got a Chicken soup for Dog Large Breed for my akita


----------

